# Anybody have a recipe for Abalone liver sauce?



## Von blewitt

I have used abalone in the restaurant before, and am going to put it back on the menu, but I'd like to find a recipe so I can utilise the liver. A Japanese chef I worked with in the past prepared a sauce for steamed abalone that was one of the most delicious things I have had. Unfortunately I never asked for the recipe. Hoping someone here can point me in the right direction.

Thanks in advance


----------



## cclin

I know two simple recipes of Abalone liver sauce. Hope these will help!

1). Remove the liver & body from shellfish. Rinse thoroughly with tap water, wash clean, mud-like thing in the back of the liver.
Boil Abalone liver in salt water for 30 Sec. Then, Mincing the liver finely.
Mix the soy sauce, mirin & few drops of sake.

2). Abalone liver sauce: the white wine and a clean liver (ratio- wine: abalone liver = 2: 1) into the blender machine, Beat into a liver pate.
Then, 2 tablespoons white wine and a piece of butter (about 4 cm squares) , add the abalone liver paste, Sprinkle 1/2 teaspoon salt, 1 teaspoon sugar, 1/2 tablespoon Mirin, 1/2 tablespoon soy sauce cook evenly.


----------



## Von blewitt

Thanks Charles!
I'll give the top one a go tomorrow


----------



## Chifunda

I ate a hell of a lot of abalone back in the day, but I never knew they had a liver :dontknow:


----------



## mhlee

cclin said:


> I know two simple recipes of Abalone liver sauce. Hope these will help!
> 
> 1). Remove the liver & body from shellfish. Rinse thoroughly with tap water, wash clean, mud-like thing in the back of the liver.
> Boil Abalone liver in salt water for 30 Sec. Then, Mincing the liver finely.
> Mix the soy sauce, mirin & few drops of sake.
> 
> 2). Abalone liver sauce: the white wine and a clean liver (ratio- wine: abalone liver = 2: 1) into the blender machine, Beat into a liver pate.
> Then, 2 tablespoons white wine and a piece of butter (about 4 cm squares) , add the abalone liver paste, Sprinkle 1/2 teaspoon salt, 1 teaspoon sugar, 1/2 tablespoon Mirin, 1/2 tablespoon soy sauce cook evenly.



Number 2 seems more like what's served at sushi bars because number 1 will result in a chunky sauce, which I've never had at any sushi bar, either in Japan or the US. I've also personally tried making a similar sauce to number 1 using black cod liver, and livers from one or two other kinds of fish. The chunky nature of the sauce doesn't match well.

Huw - next time I go to the sushi bar I go to regularly, I'll ask and send you PM.


----------



## Von blewitt

Thanks Michael, I always enjoy your IG photos of that place 

I was able to get in contact with my friend via Facebook and he gave me the recipe, I ended up using his recipe, but puréed the livers instead of chopping. As well as the soy mirin & sake I added scallion, garlic & parsley and some butter and finished with a squeeze of lemon. It came out very nicely although all the other flavours kind of muted the liver flavour, so next time I might add less or even leave them out.
Thanks for the tips guys and if anyone had any other recipes I'm keen to try some more.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## cclin

mhlee said:


> Number 2 seems more like what's served at sushi bars because number 1 will result in a chunky sauce, which I've never had at any sushi bar, either in Japan or the US. I've also personally tried making a similar sauce to number 1 using black cod liver, and livers from one or two other kinds of fish. The chunky nature of the sauce doesn't match well.


the #1 recipe is Emishi style Abalone liver sauce. Very thick sauce, usually use to dip with Abalone sashimi( 1st dish). After finishing Abalone sashimi dish. Straining the liver sauce, the leftover parts can add in Abalone kamameshi(2nd dish)!


----------



## cclin

Most common ways of Abalone liver sauce at sushi bar just soy sauce + minced liver (from 3:15)
[video=youtube;1s1SnENekc0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1s1SnENekc0[/video]


----------



## mhlee

Von blewitt said:


> Thanks Michael, I always enjoy your IG photos of that place
> 
> I was able to get in contact with my friend via Facebook and he gave me the recipe, I ended up using his recipe, but puréed the livers instead of chopping. As well as the soy mirin & sake I added scallion, garlic & parsley and some butter and finished with a squeeze of lemon. It came out very nicely although all the other flavours kind of muted the liver flavour, so next time I might add less or even leave them out.
> Thanks for the tips guys and if anyone had any other recipes I'm keen to try some more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Huw - 

Thanks. I enjoyed seeing all of your Bluenose pictures. It's my favorite fish. I wish we had it locally here in CA.

Just one thought. Since butter wasn't used until relatively recently in Japanese cooking, I'm going to venture a guess that some versions of the sauce that may appear to be lighter in color, but are somewhat thick, may use egg yolk to thicken the sauce.


----------

